# Washing Machine Work?



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Anybody do washing machine repair? Or have a good referral? 

I have a 6 year old or so GE High Efficiency front loading washing machine. The front loading door will not stay shut so the washer will not run. It appears to have a small leak as well.


Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Pm or call 82Whaler. Barry can help you out or set you up with someone that can.

Barry 850-287-3755


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Small leak from the door, new seal is a bill....as fer it not shutting, no clue.... I gotta a leak from my seal in mine but fer a bill, I'll wipe up the teaspoon of water that leaks out.... Good luck in your search...If you were in Crestview I would suggest Batson Appliance Repair....Chuck is a neighbor and a great guy!:thumbsup:


----------

